# Going back to college or joining IBEW



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

Thinking of going to a community college for free, I'm non union and have been in this field for 3 years, I have certifications in basic electro, industrial electrical maintenance and PLCs . I just wanna move on from this non union gig . I feel like I'm kinda wasting my time with this company, I wanna be able to set myself up for a good future. I obviously would be joining the CW program if I went the union route. I also been looking at electrical engineering tech but I'm
Not that great in math, I mean I'm sure I would do fine because I'm very determined in a successful career. So what's your thoughts?


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Do both, take night classes. There is no need to go into electrical engineering if you dont like it but the math is not insurmountable. If you go the community college route take the classes that transfer to four year schools. The "terminal" courses do not. Any four year college near you should have a list of courses they accept.


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

Well doing both would not work as the course is a full time course mon-fri. I would have to quit my full time job and find a part time job. It wouldn't be so bad as I still live at home.


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

Go to school and work part time. You'll have that degree forever and you never know what direction life will take you. Having options is never a bad thing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If you are living at home, grab the degree first. 

Having a degree is never a bad thing.


----------



## Heavyduty5 (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank you for all your input, I'm just worried about the math classes but I guess the teachers don't expect you to be a physic wiz, also this 2 year program will be free because wonderful NYS Signed a bill for free tuition, obv there's guidelines


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

"I wanna be able to set myself up for a good future. I obviously would be joining the CW program if I went the union route"

The CW program is not a good future.
Try a search and find anyone happy with the CW program.
JWs hate CW. Employers that hire lots of CWs are the worst ones.
You still never get the apprenticeship training.
After a number of years the CWs figure out they can make more money non-union. But they can never pass the halls JW test or local journeyman exam because they have no classroom time.
Day after day our CW calls go unfilled as we have 900 on book 1.

The truth is in 1972 there was 1,000,000 members of IBEW.
45 years later in 2017 there is only 662,000.
Pension funding will become a major problem.
Many IBEW members have almost enough years or age to retire. 
Not enough members working to contribute to the fund.

The IBEW can only provide JW calls for so many.
Their solution is sign up more low cost workers to pay into the pension funds, the CE/CW program.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Thank you for all your input, I'm just worried about the math classes but I guess the teachers don't expect you to be a physic wiz, also this 2 year program will be free because wonderful NYS Signed a bill for free tuition, obv there's guidelines


A hard working person with average inteligence never has to fear any class. But done fool yourself about the workload you will do 4 hours of studing for every hour in class. Do not mess around with a two year degree. My experiene with mine is that it is worthless to most employers. There may be a night program near you keep looking and calling around they are not always advertised well.


----------



## AmishCountrySparky (Mar 25, 2016)

I feel as though I am kind of in a similar situation as you, although i know i am not cut out for the engineering route. I have 3 years experience as well and will soon be done with my aas in electrical technology, and have been contemplating doing the mechatronics degree as well as it isn't too many more classes. I just know i don't want to run pipe and pull wire the rest of my life. I am not as knowledgeable as a lot of guys here, but i would maybe try to just do some of the math classes part time to start while you keep your job, and see if your cut out for engineering. I met with my local a few weeks ago and no that is not the route for me. Too much bs and hoops to jump through, plus i am making more now than they could offer me as an apprentice. If you think you would enjoy the union go for it though. On the plus side it sounds like you should have enough schooling and ojt hours to sit for your test next year. Good luck to you.


----------



## AmishCountrySparky (Mar 25, 2016)

Ultra you said

"Do not mess around with a two year degree. My experience with mine is that it is worthless to most employers."

I was curious if you could expand on this. I am currently pursuing a two year degree, and my employer gave me $2 ph more now for doing it, and $2 more ph when im done. Not saying its anything amazing, but the degree should definitely pay for itself. I know this is a working trade, so its not like going to give me a desk job or anything, but i feel like it will open a few more doors......or am i just fooling myself?


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Go to college but do not go deep into debt for it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Thinking of going to a community college for free, I'm non union and have been in this field for 3 years, I have certifications in basic electro, industrial electrical maintenance and PLCs . I just wanna move on from this non union gig . I feel like I'm kinda wasting my time with this company, I wanna be able to set myself up for a good future. I obviously would be joining the CW program if I went the union route. I also been looking at electrical engineering tech but I'm
> Not that great in math, I mean I'm sure I would do fine because I'm very determined in a successful career. So what's your thoughts?


What will give you the most satisfaction? I would then choose that option.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Heavyduty5 said:


> Thank you for all your input, I'm just worried about the math classes but I guess the teachers don't expect you to be a physic wiz, also this 2 year program will be free because wonderful NYS Signed a bill for free tuition, obv there's guidelines


I suck at math. But I have a contractors license and masters license.
The tests I sat for allowed calculators.
If I did not have and learn how to use a calculator, I would have never passed either test.
You are young and can learn math.


----------

